
Show HN: Node.js module for Brazilian Zipcode (CEP) updated in real-time - filipedeschamps
https://github.com/filipedeschamps/cep-promise
======
chukye
man, its not updated in real time, it just queries another API, the way you
put looks like it has some database, or it stores something internally. Also,
you should really consider to add support for non-promise, not everybody like
promises, and native promises in node world are not that good yet.

~~~
filipedeschamps
That's make a lot of sense, thanks for the headsup :)

